# Granite Chief Besitzer aus Stuttgart und Umgebung?



## nitro001 (27. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mich sehr für das Granite Chief 2 interessiere, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Besitzer, der mich kurz probe sitzen lassen würde, da Bochum ne Strecke ist und ich am Samstag leider keine Zeit für die Eurobike habe.
Laut dem Rosekonfigurator benötige ich L aber auch ein M wäre interessant für mich.

Vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß Andi


----------

